# Microchip change of ownership and the law.



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Has anyone any experience of changing ownership of their dog with the microchip authorities?


My dog's microchip is registered to the sanctuary that he came from. They told me that it will remain with them for the rest of his life. At first I was comfortable with this but, as I have owned him for two years now I feel I would like his chip changed to my name and address. If he was to go missing and lose his collar then I would not like to think that he was being sent back to the sanctuary. It is not a very well run affair and it is entirely possible that they will have lost his details and so not be able to re unite him with me. They alsoc confiscated my dog from his previous adopters (with good cause). The previous adopters fought the decision but did not win and the sanctuary kept him.


On reading the law on micro chipping I see that the dog must have the name and address of its "keeper" on the records. Surely this is me?


I used to work in a vet's and know that microchipping and ownership is all a bit of a minefield. It is not, for instance, proof of ownership.


There is a law firm that specialises in dog law. If necessary I can consult them but wondered if anyone had been down this route before?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

https://www.petlog.org.uk/media/5393/form21-a-pltokapponline-v31.pdf

Peter


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Peter.
That form is sent to the previous owner, in this case the sanctuary, for them to authorise the transfer of ownership. The sanctuary will refuse to do this as it is not their policy. They told me they retain ownership of their dogs for life.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

We took in our Rosie, a Romanian rescue dog, from a rescue cetre just over a year ago. She had been micro chipped in Romania. I got in touch with Pet Log and after passing on certain information and a small fee Rosie is now registered with us. 

Nick.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ah Nick! Tigan, my dog, is a Romanian rescue! He was microchipped in Romania and I have the number on his passport.
The rub, here, is that all may well be ok if he is still registered to the Romanian rescue. I would imagine that PetLog will re register him to us. If, however, the local sanctuary had his chip registered to them then it all goes pear shaped. I am pretty certain they will not relinquish ownership.


The sanctuary was set up by a couple and is run by a "trust". They are all a bit "alternative". They have the best intentions but seem to think it is "their way or the highway".


Tigan was confiscated from his previous adopters by them. The previous adopters fought the decision but did not win. He was involved in a serious accident, while with his first adopters, and returned to the sanctuary for treatment. They are quite controlling and told me, also, to bring him back for any treatment he may need. 
He was still entire, with a retained testicle, when I got him home. I, eventually, had him neutered and his retained testicle sorted. I only say all this to show what a shambles the sanctuary is. They had him under anaesthetic to treat his injuries and did not bother to castrate him at the same time. At no time was I told he was still entire and that he should be neutered. I don't think they noticed! Anyone involved in rescue will tell you that neutering is a number one priority.


I will contact PetLog and see if I can find a way through this. I can prove that I am Tigan's "keeper" by reference to his vet records and witnesses around our village. Surely that means that I am legally bound to register his microchip to me and my address?


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

patp said:


> Ah Nick! Tigan, my dog, is a Romanian rescue! He was microchipped in Romania and I have the number on his passport.
> The rub, here, is that all may well be ok if he is still registered to the Romanian rescue. I would imagine that PetLog will re register him to us. If, however, the local sanctuary had his chip registered to them then it all goes pear shaped. I am pretty certain they will not relinquish ownership.
> 
> The sanctuary was set up by a couple and is run by a "trust". They are all a bit "alternative". They have the best intentions but seem to think it is "their way or the highway".
> ...


Interesting situation. If you cannot get Tigan registered to you via PetLog then I wonder if there is anybody out there who could remove the chip for you and then get him re chipped? Not that I of coarse would ever do anything like that ;-/

Nick.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Removal and rechipping seems to make sense if you can find a sympathetic vet.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Funny you should say that  We were poking around trying to find it last night. It is supposed to be between the shoulder blades but could not locate it. They can drop down the shoulder sometimes. A scan would give us a rough idea.
People who steal dogs whip out the microchip and use super glue to seal the wound.


A previous rescue we had turned out to have two microchips. We had him chipped when we got him (from an elderly lady via the vet where I worked). Naughty vet did not scan for existing chip . We only found out when we got to passport control at Calais and the old chip did not match his passport !!!! They must see it occasionally because she kept going with the scanner and found the new chip which matched. Phew!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The Dog Warden tells me that the law changed last year. The owner is expected to be named on the dog's microchip details. Some rescue societies are making the document a "dual" owner one. Other are transferring the microchip to the new owner. He advises that I ask Tigan's sanctuary to transfer his microchip records to me.


I still have my doubts that they will do it. In fact, from what I saw, I would be surprised if they can find his records! I will give it a try to see if they will transfer him to me. If not the Dog Warden says to come back to him and he will delve further into the law on the matter.


----------

